
How we got gripped by the hand-held device - sergeant3
http://aeon.co/magazine/technology/how-we-got-gripped-by-the-hand-held-device/
======
JoeAltmaier
Funny - the author divides hand-held images through history as work-related
(the people) vs authority-related (the ruling class) e.g. swords, books. Then
they go on to wonder why the iPhone is the great equalizer, since it is work-
related and the rich and poor alike hold one.

I wonder why a phone is arbitrarily labeled work-related, and not ruling-
related. It serves to free us from communication tethers, allow
entertainment/socialization anywhere, give instructions and get advice. More
like a ruling class tool than a shovel.

------
dalke
"Chaplin’s Law: every eventual hand-held device has shrunk from an earlier
portable incarnation, one that had to be borne by two hands, if not an arm or
two flung companionably round it."

The magnifying glass - icon of detective fiction, daily tool of jewelry
appraisers, and source of the modern symbol for 'search' \- did not have that
progression.

Nor did writing utensils. I have a pen in my pocket right now.

Overall though, an enjoyable read.

